# Beztēma >  Spēcīgi - revolūcija enerģētikā

## Texx

Vai kāds ir tik gudrs un izskaidros man šādas ierīces darba principus?   :: 
Kaut gan tur jau rakstīts, ka gaidāmā ekonomija ir līdz 30%. Tu cilvēks nopērc un tad gaidi, un gaidi, un gaidi... Bet Latvenergo tikmēr sūta rēķinus kā parasti  :: Ekonomē elektrību un taupi naudu – iegādājies kompakto elektroenerģijas patēriņa samazināšanas ierīci Power Saver SD002!
Gudrā ierīce, ko izstrādājuši vācu zinātnieki, paildzina arī elektroierīcu kalpošanas laiku, samazinot pārslodzes ietekmi uz tām
Uzstādot Power Saver līdzās jebkurai elektroierīcei, Tu ietaupīsi līdz 30%! Lai sāktu taupīt, Tev tikai jāiesprauž mazā kastīte rozetē
*Ar kondensatora sistēmas palīdzību ierīce saglābā  elektrības patēriņu, lai elektrostrāvas plūsma darbotos bez sprieguma  svārstībam. Power Saver izlīdzina elktroplūsmu, tādējādi elektroenerģija  tiek izmantota lietderīgak, ne kā līdz šim*
Ierīce paredzēta lietošanai dzīvokļos, privātmājās un  birojos šādām elektroiekārtām: ledusskapis, veļas mašīna, televizors,  datortehnika, ūdenssūknis, luminiscentais apgaismojums, kondicionieris  u.c.
*Visefektīvāk Power Saver darbosies “blakus” šādām ierīcēm:*
 Kondicionieris: 1-3 kWt, gaidāma ekonomija 15-20%            
 Ventilators: 0,45-2 kWt, gaidāma ekonomija 20-25%
 Dators: 0,4-0,75 kWt, gaidāma ekonomija 15-20%
 Televizors: 0,1-0,4 kWt, gaidāma ekonomija 15-20%
 Trauku mašīna: 1-2,7 kWt, gaidāma ekonomija 10-20%
 Veļas mašīna: 0,3-0,7 kWt, gaidāma ekonomija 15-20%
 Putekļu sūcējs: 0,4-0,8 kWt, gaidāma ekonomija 20-30%
 Ūdens sūknis: 0,5 -1 kWt, gaidāma ekonomija 20-30%
 Ledusskapis, saldētava: 0,15-1,5 kWt, gaidāma ekonomija 10-25%
 Luminiscentais apgaismojums: 0,012-0,5 kWt, gaidāma ekonomija 25-30%
Uzzini vairāk! 

*Ierīces tehniskie parametri* 
*Ierīces tehniskie parametri*
Modelis: SD002,  sertifikāti: EC, FCC, ROHS,  iepakojums: kartona kaste, gabarīta izmēri:  neto 12 x 8 x 8 cm, bruto 15 x 9,5 x 9 cm, ierīces svars: 200 g,  ražots: Honkongā. Pilnībā atbilst drošības standartiem. Nominālais  spiegums: 90V - 250V, nomināla frekvence: 50HZ - 60HZ, lietderīga  slodze: 25000 Wt. Pilnībā atbilst drošības standartiem.

----------


## AndrisZ

Lohatrons. Nedaudz krieviski vari palasīt te: http://monitor.net.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=416011

----------


## Didzis

Nu vot paskakiet, kad šitas lohatrons beigsies? Visu laiku forumos paradās šita sū** reklāma un tak pat tehniski cilvēki notic, ka var apjāt skaitītaju. Vajag vismaz apgūt, kā strādā elekrtības skaitītajs un ko tas uzskaita. Tad uzreiz būs skaidrs, ka kārtējais lohatrons!

----------


## Isegrim

> Vai kāds ir tik gudrs un izskaidros man šādas ierīces darba principus?


 Principi - šeit.

----------


## ivog

Vispār jau tā ierīce ir vienkāršs kondensators smukā korpusā. Kondensatorus slēdz tīklā lai nokompensātu induktīvas slodzes izraisīto strāvas sinusoīdas nobīdi pret sprieguma sinusoīdu, kas rada t.s. reaktīvo enerģiju (lūgums pie nepiekasīties pie skaidrojuma, zinu ka nav īpaši korekts bet būtība tāda ir). Tas ir aktuāli lieliem patērētājiem, lai samazinātu strāvas vērtību un sprieguma svārstības tīklā, kā arī patērēto reaktīvo enerģiju. 
Parastiem lietotājiem tas nav aktuāli, parastie skaitītāji reaktīvo enerģiju neuzskaita. Kādam ienākusi prātā ģeniāla doma piedāvāt līdzīgu risinājumu tiem, kuriem tas nav vajadzīgs un uztaisīt kārtīgu mārketinga kampaņu. Tikpat labi varēja pazeminošo trafu no 230 uz 200V piedāvāt, tas vismaz dotu kādu nebūt patēriņa samazinājumu  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nu nu, kā tad pazeminošs trafs var dot elektrības ietaupījumu? Domā dators vai TV pie 200v mazāk patērē? Varbūt elektriskā plītiņa zupu uzvārīs ātrāk pie 200V, vai gludeklis lētāk bikses gludinās?

----------


## ivog

Didzi, jaudas formula ir kāda? P=U^2/R, vai ne? Spuldzītes un dažādi sildelementi pie zemāka sprieguma patērē mazāku jaudu.

----------


## kaspich

> Didzi, jaudas formula ir kāda? P=U^2/R, vai ne? Spuldzītes un dažādi sildelementi pie zemāka sprieguma patērē mazāku jaudu.


 tiem, kas nav apguvushi fizikas pamatkursu.

iekarta veic darbu A. darbs A=P*T, kur P ir jauda, T=laiks. taatad - ar mazaaku P jaapateeree ilgaks laiks. ekonomija = NULE.

----------


## AndrisZ

Gaismas atdeve kvēlspuldzei, samazinot spriegumu, samazinās daudz straujāk nekā jauda. Līdz ar to tā kļust vēl neekonomiskāka.
Gludeklis ar temperatūras regulatoru ilgāku laiku būs ieslēgtā stāvoklī- arī nekādas ekonomijas. Zupa uz elektriskās plītiņas arī ilgāk būs jāvāra.
Tā kā Didzim taisnība.

----------


## kaspich

aa, nee, taisniiba ir ivo  :: 

veel vairaak - nepiesleegtas spuldziites sasniedz ekonomijas griestus - pateerinjsh=0. tiesa gan, arii gaismas atdeve  :: 

ivo, Tu esi reaali advancets shajaa jomaa!

----------


## Tārps

Jā, jā tas ir skaidrs, ka var ietaupīt arī ūdeni, ja to laiž vannā ar mazu strūkliņu, nevis atriež krānu līdz galam !   Unikums !!!

----------


## ivog

Jā, ko lai saka, ne visi saprata manu ironiju par tēmu...

----------


## Isegrim

> skaidrs, ka var ietaupīt arī ūdeni, ja to laiž vannā ar mazu strūkliņu, nevis atriež krānu līdz galam


 Tieši tā daudzi guļamrajonos arī dara. Ar magnētu uz skaitītāja.  ::

----------


## Tārps

Labi, ka atgādināji par skaitītāju. 
Dažas dienas atpakaļ no Latvenergo dzirdēju sekojošo :
  esot tagad jaunajos skaitītājos tādi pastāvīgie magnēti ievietoti, kuri piedalās diska griešanas procesā ,vai respektīvi bremzēšanā. Kad kāds gudrais ar savu (lielāku vai mazāku) magnētu no āra puses cenšas to disku bremzēt, divu magnētu mijiedarbības rezultatā , iekšējais zaudē savu magnētismu. Rezultatā disks, kurš no magneta pielikšanas brīža griezās lēnāk, tagad sāk joņot 3x ātrāk. Tad nu atliek izvēlēties, vai nu maksāt 3x vairāk, vai arī atzīties, ka skaitītājs sabojāts. Izdevumi garantēti.

----------


## Isegrim

> no Latvenergo dzirdēju sekojošo :
>   esot tagad jaunajos skaitītājos tādi pastāvīgie magnēti ievietoti, kuri piedalās diska griešanas procesā ,vai respektīvi bremzēšanā


 Latvenergo? Viņu jaunajos skaitītājos vispār nav disku. Un vecajos diski bija no alumīnija, nemagnētiski.

----------


## ivog

Tārpam taisnība  ::  Šo tēmu pārzinu labi, bet izklāstīt detaļās negribu. Tik piebildīšu, ka jebkura indukcijas skaitītāja konstrukcijā ir t.s. bremzējošais magnēts. Uz elektroniskajiem protams tas neattiecas.

----------


## tbzg

Par skaitītājiem, konstrukcijām, bremzēšanām un tīšanām daudz var palasīties šeit - https://www.phreaker.us/forum/showthread.php?t=309  ::

----------


## Isegrim

> bremzēšanām un tīšanām


 Elektrostaciju kurtuvēs sadeg fosilais kurināmais, skursteņi kūp, planēta mirst. Taviem bērniem tā paliks piedraņķēta un dzīvošanai nederīga. Prātīgāk padomāt, kā šādi iegūtu enerģiju tērēt mazāk. Apgūt citus, dabai nekaitīgus veidus. Zagt ir amorāli, sevišķi uz savu bērnu rēķina.

----------


## ivog

> Zagt ir amorāli, sevišķi uz savu bērnu rēķina.


 Un var sanākt arī stipri dārgi  ::

----------


## wanderer

> piedraņķēta un dzīvošanai nederīga.


 tā, protams, nav jauna doma. Diemžēl, šķiet, ka patiesības tur ir vairāk, kā rūgtas ironijas. IMHO nevajadzēs ne 100, ne 50 gadus, viss tiks sadirzts līdz galam krietni fiksāk, un nekādus maijus ar viņu kalendāru nevajadzēs.

tā vietā, lai tērētu izsīkstošās planētas dzīles, paralēli gandējot dabu, vai arī _izgudrotu_ mūžīgo dzinēju, lietderīgāk būtu pētīt izmantošanas efektivitātes celšanu tiem resursiem, kuriem teorētiski būtu jāpārdzīvo vēl ntās paaudzes pēc mums - piemēram, vējš, saule (protams, tas būs pie vienas vietas pēc atomkara vai ozona slāņa izbeigšanās utml). Tak treknajam kapitālistam ar necilvēcīgo haizivs viepli (tm) ir ērtāk, teiksim, pumpēt naftu, nevis ieguldīt elektromotoru un akumulatoru esošajās un novitārās tehnoloģijās, un to izaugsmē. Un tur tādi Hokingi var runāt par sūdīgo kaut pie abiem galiem - rausts tiek tādā tempā, it kā zārkam būtu kabatas...

----------


## tbzg

es kaut kur piedāvāju zagt? Iedevu linku uz zināšanām, kā tās katrs izmanto jau ir viņa attiecības ar sirdsapziņu, piegādātāju un likuma sargātājiem. informācijai ir jābūt brīvi pieejamai.

----------


## a_masiks

1) par tēmu - cik nu atceros no ETP pasniedzēja Kokina mācītā: induktīva slodze tīlkā rada strāvas un sprieguma fāzu nobīdi. Lielas jaudas gadījumā tas rada elektroenerģijas nemitīgu pārpumpēšanu starp patērētāju un elektrotīklu, radot liekus zudumus elektropārvades vados. Šī iemesla dēļ, lielās rūpnīcās mēdza turēt milzīgas kondensātoru baterijas lai konpensētu induktīvo slodzi. Strāvas fāzu nobīde rodās, piemēram, trīsfāzu asinhronajiem motoriem strādājot bezslodzes režīmā. Par šādu fāzes nobīdes  joku PSRS laikā rūpnīcai pienācās soda nauda. Cik dzirdēts no latvenergo -mežonīgais kapitālisms (ar saviem elektroskaitītājiem) šo problēmu atrisina neticami vienkārši -uzskaita tikai to enerģiju, ko saņem patērētājs. Ja patērētāja induktīvā slodze pumpēs šo pašu enerģiju atpakaļ elektrotīklā - tā tiks ar pateicību pieņemta par baltu velti. Nu, figurāli izsakoties tā: ja tev ir 100w motors, kurš strādā bez slodzes ar 10w jaudu, un 90w atdod apukaļ tīklā, tad tu maksāsi tik un tā par 100W.  Izņēmumi būtu mazās HES, kurās asinhronais motors strādā no turbīnas un kā reiz speciāli rada šo fāzu nobīdi, dodot elektrotīklam vairāk enerģijas, nekā pats tērē.
Attiecīgi - tāds kondiķis var nedaudz samazināt šādos apstākļos elektrības rēķinu, taču ne uz visiem tiem patērētājiem kas uzskaitīti un ne tādā apjomā. Varētu noderēt dienas gaismām ar induktīvo slodzi, kaut kādiem elektroinstrumentiem, motoriem. Un diez vai tas vispār būs mājsaimniecībai jūtams.

2)  *wanderer*  	 - es saprotu tavu viedokli, taču tas ir populistisks un principā aplams. Lai taupītu resursus vajag samazināt resursu tērētāju skaitu. Tomēr mūsu un pasaules ekonomika vēljoprojām pamatojas ekstensīvas eksistences koncepcijā. Nemitīgi vajag vairāk un vairāk cilvēku lai nodrošinātu esošajiem iztiku, un pēc tam vēl vairāk, lai nodrošinātu iztiku klāt nākušajiem. Un šis pieaugums vairo valsts varenību. Līdz brīdim, kad beidzas resursi.....
Savukārt resursus cilvēks izmanto tos, kurus vieglāk un ērtāk var iegūt. Ja tev tagad majās ir auksti - paskaties uz ūdens glāzi savā virtuvē. Tur ūdeņraža ir tik, cik nepieciešams visai Rīgai veselu gadu apkurei. Tikai diez vai tas tevi sasildīs, jo mājas apstākļos uzbūvēt efektīgu un siltumu ģenerējošu kodoltermisko sintezātoru nespēsi...
Nafta, akmeņogles un gāze vēl joprojām ir efektīvāks un ērtāks enerģijas iegūšanas veids. Kad tas vairs tā nebūs, tad arī tik meklēti citi avoti. Ja jau būtu lētāk iedurt kartupelī 2 vadus un braukt ar tādu kartupeļu elektromobīli - visi tā arī darītu un zeme būtu viena vienīga kartupeļu plantācija...

----------


## Isegrim

> cik nu atceros no ETP pasniedzēja Kokina mācītā


 Sorry, par kuru Kokinu ir runa?

----------


## ivog

> 1) Cik dzirdēts no latvenergo -mežonīgais kapitālisms (ar saviem elektroskaitītājiem) šo problēmu atrisina neticami vienkārši -uzskaita tikai to enerģiju, ko saņem patērētājs. Ja patērētāja induktīvā slodze pumpēs šo pašu enerģiju atpakaļ elektrotīklā - tā tiks ar pateicību pieņemta par baltu velti. ...


 Tā laikam īsti nebūs. Reaktīvā enerģijas ir (tēlaini izsakoties) 2 veidu. Vienā gadījumā (induktīva slodze) sprieguma nobīde pret strāvu ir vienā virzienā, otrā gadījumā (kapacitatīva slodze) - pretējā. Latvenergo (vieglākai izpratnei) ir pieņemts apzīmēt induktīvo enerģiju kā patērēto reaktīvio enerģiju, savukārt kapacitatīvo - kā tīklā nodoto enerģiju. Par pirmo lietotājam noteikts tarifs 0,003 Ls/kVArh (ja cos fi <0,929), par otro - trīskārtīgs tarifs (0,009 Ls/kVArh), neatkarīgi no cos fi.
Bet tas viss attiecas tikai un vienīgi uz (nosacīti) lielajiem patērētājiem - ar atļauto slodzi 100 kW un vairāk vai atļauto ievada aizsardzības aparāta vērtību 200A un lielāku. Mājsaminiecības lietotājiem tas principā nav aktuāli, ja vien tā nav oligarha villa ar 300A ievadā  :: 
Tas viss aprakstīts 2011. gada 29. novembra MK noteikumos Nr.914.

----------


## a_masiks

> Sorry, par kuru Kokinu ir runa?


 Jānis Kokins, REMT/RTK pasniedzējs. Man sanāca piedalītes ETP olimpiādē, ij dabūju eksī automātu. Pārējos kursabiedrus drāza kā mazos ezīšus....

http://www.dtech.lv/janis_kokins_etp_lapinas.html
/tā nav mana weblapa, bet Kokina bilde & daļa no REMTa tur ir... un cik man stāstīja RTK mācībdaļa, Kokins aizgāja ne tikai pensijas bet kapitāli izjātās mācību programmas dēl/

----------


## a_masiks

*ivog,*  nu redzi - ar lielajiem patērētājiem izrēķinās pēc MK noteikumiem, savukārt mazie norēķinās pēc uzstādītā elektroskaitītāja rādījumiem. Vai tie uzskaita vai atskaita reaktīvās enerģijas? Ja atskaita, tad būtu iespējams elementāri kruķīt atpakaļ skaitītāju, atslēdzot mājās visus patērētājus un pieslēdzot rozetei kondiķi... kaut kā pēdējā gadu desmitā nav dzirdēts par šādu "elektroekonomijas" veidu.

----------


## Didzis

Latvenergo ir pilnīgi pofig mājsaimniecību radītiā reaktīvā enerģija elektrotīklā. Tapēc parastie individualie skaitītāji neuzrāda reaktīvo komponenti. Mājā nav vienkārši induktīvas slodzes. Ja arī kādā privātmāja malku zāģē ar asinhrono motoru un starplaikos, kamēr uzliek baļķi uz zaģa, rodas reaktīvā enerģija, tas ir apsolūts sīkums. Čaiņiks, televizors, tosteris jau nekādas problēmas tīklā nerada. Cita lieta rūpnieciski patērētāji. Tur jaudas grozās desmitos kilovatu un viens 70kW elektromotors, bez slodzes, rada daudz lielākas problēmas kā vesals ciems ar matufēniem.

----------


## uldisb

Jā, tas attiecās tikai uz lielajām induktīvajām slodzēm - elektrodzinēji un ar daudziem kW, tiku saskāries ar 320 kW dzinējiem, tie kondensatori aizņēma kādu trešdaļskapi, palaišanas automātam savs skapis.. nu iespaidīgi jau gan, kad ieslēdzas vai izslēdzas. Ideja ka induktīvo reaktīvo pretestību kompensē ar kapacitatīvo reaktīvo, tādā veidā kopējā reaktīvā tiecas uz 0 un paliek tikai aktīvā, kas tad arī dara to lietderīgo darbu. Mainīgas slodzes gadījumā nekas labs nesanāk.
Jā, arī biju A. Kokina uadzēknis, pēc tam I. Dūmiņa.

----------


## ivog

> Vai tie uzskaita vai atskaita reaktīvās enerģijas? Ja atskaita, tad būtu iespējams elementāri kruķīt atpakaļ skaitītāju, atslēdzot mājās visus patērētājus un pieslēdzot rozetei kondiķi... kaut kā pēdējā gadu desmitā nav dzirdēts par šādu "elektroekonomijas" veidu.


 Jocīgs jautājums - kā var kvarh atskaitīt no kWh??? Tās tak pilnīgi atšķirīgas lietas. Mājsaimniecību skaitītāji uzskaita tikai aktīvo enerģiju.

----------


## ivog

> Mainīgas slodzes gadījumā nekas labs nesanāk.


 Tā nevarētu teikt. Ir automatizētas reakt. jaudas kompensācijas iekārtas, kas uztur cos fi noteiktās robežās - parasti virs 0,93

----------


## Didzis

Nu jau bišku sanācis novirzīties no tēmas. Runa jau bija par štruntu, kuru iesprauž rozetē un tas nedod nekādu elektroenerģijas ekonomiju. Vārdu sakot- lohatrons. Profesionāla tehnika ar puko kilovatu motoriem, tā jau pavisam cita tēma.

----------


## uldisb

Man liekas, ka tieši uz šī principa tas štrunts ir balst'ts, tā teikt lai būtu teorētisks pamats, bet iekšā kaut nekas.

----------

